# Best Single Squad Choice?



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright the game is simple, out of any codex in the game you get a single troops choice. You can buy any wargear and upgrades you normally can, but no transports. This choice can be any amount of points.

The goal of the game is to have your single troop selection kill any other troop selection in a free-for-all with several other players.

My pick is probably going to be a twenty-man plague marines squad with plasma/melta and a pf champ(520 points). Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Deathwing Terminator squad with lightning claws and an assault cannon. I believe that it's around 240 points, but each choice has a counter in another army. My Termies are dead against 32 Hormagaunts or a 20 man Khorne Berserker squad. Some armies are at a disadvantage, like the IG and Tau, who rely on other units or multiple smaller squads to win.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

okay if i read this right then this is fine, 5 squads of guardsmen (thats one troops choice)

EDITED LIST:
JO, Honorifica imperialis, 1Xplasma pistol, power fist, master crafted weapons, carapce
Entourage: 3xG.Launchers, master vox, carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement

2X fire support: 3XH.Bolters carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement, 
3XAutocannons carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement
1X heavy weapons: M.Luancher carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement
2X Special weapons: 6XSniper Rifles carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement

each with a vet sarge thats has: 1Xplasma pistol, CCW, master crafted weapons, carapce


squad 1: plasma gun, autocannon, carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement, vox
squad 2: plasma gun, autocannon, carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement, vox
squad 3: plasma gun, M.Launcher, carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement, vox
squad 4: plasma gun, H.Bolter, carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement, vox
squad 5: plasma gun, H.Bolter, carapace, sharp shooters, cameoline, cyber enhancement, vox

and stella, mistakes due too wanting to post quickly and not having time too properly think about it.
and thats 1556 points rough count


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

lawrence96 said:


> okay if i read this right then this is fine, 5 squads of guardsmen (thats one troops choice)
> 
> each with a vet sarge thats has: 2Xplasma pistol, Honorifica imperialis, master crafted weapons, carapce
> 
> ...


well all your SGT's can't have honirificas, and why take 2xPlasma pistols each?, you can only fire 1


I would take 5 guard squads and JO, all with vox and sharpshooters, and carapace, and hardened fighters and die hards and transport
2 with Plasma guns and lascannons
2 with Grenade launchers and autocannons
and 1 with a Meltagun and missile launcher
command section would have
JO honorifica, power sword
Commissar with power sword
4 guard with Laspistol and CCW

each squad would have a Chimera with Autocanon or twin-linked heavy bolter, hull heavy bolter, pintle stubber, extra armour, hunter killer, smokes and dozer

that should be able to handle anything thrown at it


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

20 horrors of tzeentch, 18" attacks and there would be 60 shots from them, or 20 bloodletters...need i say more


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> each squad would have a Chimera with Autocanon or twin-linked heavy bolter, hull heavy bolter, pintle stubber, extra armour, hunter killer, smokes and dozer


Remember though, LordWaffles specifically posted no transports; so the guardsmen are going to have to deal with everyone else without any armour


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i would have to go with an imperial guards men platoon. thats 1troop choice.

junior officer with honour imperialis plasma pistol and power sword,refractor field
veteran with standard bearer. and plasma pistol
medic with plasma pistol
2 plasma guns

squad A: 10 men: vet sergeant with plasma pistol and ccw. auto cannon, plasma gun, sharp shooters
squad B: 10 men: vet sergeant with plasma pistol and ccw. auto cannon, plasma gun, sharp shooters
squad C: 10 men: vet sergeant with plasma pistol and ccw. auto cannon, plasma gun, sharp shooters
squad D: 10 men: vet sergeant with plasma pistol and ccw. auto cannon, plasma gun, sharp shooters
squad E: 10 men: vet sergeant with plasma pistol and ccw. auto cannon, plasma gun, sharp shooters

all fitted with carapace armour and cyber enhancements, and close order drill.

and you did say unlimited points. now what i did was stupidly crazy but can take all comers hehehe.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

kerky, can't you also fit a remnants squad in that platoon for even more bodies and guns?


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nobs on warbikes with Big Choppas, a Painboy, A Waaaagh Banner and all Cybork Bodies
(under a Warboss one unit of nobs can count as troops)
I reckon a Squad of ten of those would do nicely T5 4+Armour/cover and 5++Invul also with Feel no pain.:yahoo:
Also they have around 30 S5 shots as well, All moving at the speed of a bike, yummy
It will make yogurt out of most things.
This all in all comes to about 650 pts, but what a hammer you can swing.

peace out:victory:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm unsure if the rules allow for multiple squads, most likely it'd be fine, but I know for a fact that things like mob bikers and sternguard are illegal to choose from.(Otherwise everybody picks nob bikers/wraithgaurd)

But from what I've read, the guard listing is entirely fair game, I was just wondering if their was an even stronger choice than them.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

32 (or 8) Termaguants with Without Numbers. In this screnario, they cannot die, so will win eventually... *evil laugh*. On a more serious note, I have to agree with Lord_Waffles, Plague Marines are pretty damn nasty. Though then you have Plaguebearers, I don't know what is better out of the two.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

darkreever said:


> kerky, can't you also fit a remnants squad in that platoon for even more bodies and guns?


nope sory thats the maximum you could field in 1 troop choice.
you could take off a squad then have reminents which is a waste of points personaly.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Are we going to know who would win or just imagine things to happen? I am betting on the guard, they have all the firepower.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Id imagine that a 20 man Noise Marine unit have a good chance against either of them 2. 19 Sonic Blasters and 1 Blastermaster shoot quite alot while moving and will eliminate the chosen guard unit with ease, and if engaged in trench wars they shoot even more 

Basically they can move around and rape 1 guard unit/round while only suffering a few heavy weapon shots each round which wont work in the long run...
VS DG they can take a few bolter rounds each round while shooting some 57 bolter rounds back and some nice s8ap3 templates


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Eugene said:


> Are we going to know who would win or just imagine things to happen? I am betting on the guard, they have all the firepower.


Yup, I'll most likely post a full battle report if it's interesting.
Also, houserule on "without number" is you only come back once.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I would go with the Space Marines scouts. 10 scouts, SGT upgraded to SGT Telion, 8 sniper rifles, heavy bolter, camo cloaks. I believe that comes to around 240 pt.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

If your not considering points then in my opinion lawerence had the best idea (as well as the same as mine)
Even if you didnt take any officer upgrades or transports like you guys were unsure about your still looking at 55 men and in those 55 men you have the possiblity of 6 special weapons such as a plasma or melta gun (1 in each troop squad and 1 in the cc squad you need to have as well) and the possibility of 6 heavy weapons such as missile launcher, autocannon, etc (again same per squad as above) not only that but each squad can get a verteran sergent (so 5 total) who can take a powersword, plasma pistol or something else nasty as well as raise their ld from 7-8. 

Im sorry but off of pure numbers and firepower half the squads in WH40K even at full strength wouldnt even make it into close combat lol

And o ya...did i mention every guy with a lasgun can have rapid fire  (now even with all the heavy/speacial weapons your still looking at an extra 80 shots per turn...i dont care if it is S3, try making that many saves Mr. Space Marine


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Justicar Auarilius said:


> If your not considering points then in my opinion lawerence had the best idea (as well as the same as mine)
> Even if you didnt take any officer upgrades or transports like you guys were unsure about your still looking at 55 men and in those 55 men you have the possiblity of 6 special weapons such as a plasma or melta gun (1 in each troop squad and 1 in the cc squad you need to have as well) and the possibility of 6 heavy weapons such as missile launcher, autocannon, etc (again same per squad as above) not only that but each squad can get a verteran sergent (so 5 total) who can take a powersword, plasma pistol or something else nasty as well as raise their ld from 7-8.
> 
> Im sorry but off of pure numbers and firepower half the squads in WH40K even at full strength wouldnt even make it into close combat lol
> ...


This is where sniper rifles and SGT Telion come in. The IG can not shoot when they are pinned by my troops, also SGT Telion can easily get rid of any special weapons and/or leaders.:victory:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright this just in, the owner meant "Squad" not "troop choice". Appearently others had thought up the massive imperial guard movement. Anyone have a choice B?

I'm thinking grey knights at this point as they seem pretty point-heavy.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

O well if its only squad then the best squad in game is obviously a 10 man GK terminator squad lead by a Grandmaster with daemonhammer and thrown in a psycannon for good measure....I dont think i know any one squad that can hope to compete with those stats....however this is only if your not factoring in point cost because that would b more than the cost of two decked out landraiders lol


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

@justicar A... he said troop choice...

I bet 20 berserkers or 15 Wulfen


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Well someone earlier was talking about HQ with bodyguard so i figured it just mean squad...well then i dont know...a normal 10 man of GK with a justicar and 2 psycannons is also pretty nasty but im sure theres better squads out there from normal armies i dont know about....

Honestly i would just say a mob of tooled up orks led by a crazy nob would probably be great just because theyd have decent shooty weapons good saves, and crazy cc attack (if im remembering my orks right)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Justicar Auarilius said:


> Well someone earlier was talking about HQ with bodyguard so i figured it just mean squad...well then i dont know...a normal 10 man of GK with a justicar and 2 psycannons is also pretty nasty but im sure theres better squads out there from normal armies i dont know about....
> 
> Honestly i would just say a mob of tooled up orks led by a crazy nob would probably be great just because theyd have decent shooty weapons good saves, and crazy cc attack (if im remembering my orks right)


Actually I'm probably going to run the ten-man GK unit with two psycannons and the champ having everything he can from the armoury. Will upload battle report tommorrow...unless I had my dates wrong and it's next week.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

smart waffles thats what id do


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay two lists:

424(derp counted wrong) pts-
Grey Knightsx9 
Psycannon 
Psycannon 

Justicar- 
Eviscerator
Icon of the just
Artificer Armour
Bionics
Frag Grenades
Targeter
Auspex
Ungeants of Warding(Maybe change out for Master Crafted weapon)
Digital Weapons(Maybe change out for psycannon bolts)
Gameplan is as follows, avoid any major contact with the interlopers while moving backward and firing all weapons. If in melee, rely on the champs ridiculous amount of wargear and special rules to save the day.

496-
Berzerkersx20
Plasma Pistol
Plasma Pistol

Skull Champ-
Powerfist
Melta Bombs

Gameplan:Zerk things.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm like plague marines they get feel no pain right


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Actually a fully tooled up Ravenwing attack squad is pretty nasty 6 bikers all fearless with scouts rule, plus 1 attack bike and a Landspeeder with assault cannon and heavy bolter (all 1 Troops choice and no transport)


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

So why can't we take nobz, they are a troop choice with a warboss???

If we can take nobz,
10x nobz on bikes /w cybork bodies
1 painboy /w grot orderly
1 big choppa
1 bosspole
1 Waaagh Banner
3 power klaw
1 regular nob
1 combi-flamer
1 tl-bolter


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Crimzzen said:


> So why can't we take nobz, they are a troop choice with a warboss???
> 
> If we can take nobz,
> 10x nobz on bikes /w cybork bodies
> ...


Thats probably the scariest unit in the game right now :good:, however whats that price tag weighing in at? I'm guessing over 500 points...:shok::shok:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

GK would be good, but would wilt if faced with a Full squad of Thousand Sons _*Shudder*_. But that IS a ridiculous amount of wargear

32 Fully tooled up Termagants! Then you get str5 Reroll to wound shooting, thats pretty nasty.

I'd vouch for the 1K sons against anything apart from Guard, Orks and Gaunt mobs


----------

